# Lake Talquin Crappie



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We hit the water about 7 this morning trolling with 8 poles. We were trolling chartreuse lightwire jigs with different color grubs. The bite stayed strong until about 9:30 and then it let up a little bit. The lake has a 10" limit on crappie and we only keep them if they are 12"+(filleting size). We left about 4 to head home with 22 slabs. We even caught a little stripper and some how foul hooked a blue gill. We were fishing 11-20 ft. of water and they are really spread out right now.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice catch, use to turny fish there years back


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

What did you tourney fish for?


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Crappie


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

oh they are having one this saturday. $100 per boat.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

My father and I use to fish alot, I moved here, he sold the boat. I'm on a yak lol
Love the gas bill now


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice report and nice photos. Next week I'm going to start looking for crappier in the Choctawhatchee.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice looking lake...and good haul..


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awe man that is awesome! Great report I'm gonna try to do more crappie fishing this year. Thanks man!


----------



## Fish Talquin (Oct 29, 2011)

*Accurate Lake Talquin report, glad you had a pretty good trip. November and December are good months for trolling for specks, too.*


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

great job on those papermouths. 
a lot of good eatin' i'll bet. did you try white head, black eyes, with a white grub? those little white devils have really been finding the crappie for me this fall. casting around treetops and just a slow retrieve usually finds 'em. tried jigging straight down on the treetops but i guess their not as clustered as they are in the spring with the females. sometimes they are hard to figure out. must be why they call it fishing instead of...........

jack


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We have tried white and black jig heads, but for some reason at Talquin chartreuse jig heads have been the most productive. We use southern pro and AWD grubs. We were trolling one grub that had some white on it though. It's called acid rain and it white and a light yellow color with a chartreuse head. Here's a link with the colors we were trolling. acid rain, blue/black/chartreuse, and the one that never fails old faithful bubblegum. http://www.southernpro.com/HG.cfm


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good job SkiffJr. Sure would be nice if we had crappie fishing area or 2 like Talquin around P'Cola, as driving to Tallahassee area round trip is very time and $$ consuming. Nice day of fishing - hope you enjoy your harvest! :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the report Skiff Jr. What landing did ya'll use, north or south end?


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

beautiful fish! havent been to talquin since jan. '98.. need to try it again i see.. good job:thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We put in at Lake Talquin Lodge on the north side. About 5 minutes south of I-10. It's a great ramp and the people at the lodge always share current info at where and what the fish are biting.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks man, thats the one that use to be Gainey's ain't it?:thumbsup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

What size grubs are you using? I'm kinda new to this crappie fishing.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

We were using 2" grubs.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Great news. I usually try to make it over there 3 or 4 times a year. I'll be leaving out Monday to spend the week over there for the holiday. Great report!


----------

